# New MBN Competition    Tupelo Ms. April 1-2 2011



## pkerchef (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi all we are having our first MBN sactioned event in Tupelo Ms !The Don't be cruel bbq duel @ Link Centre kicks off April 1 2011. The website should be up and running in a couple of weeks www.tupelobbqduel.com  Prize Pool $16400.00 come join us for some fun and some great BBQ competition. Pkerchef


----------



## pkerchef (Nov 12, 2010)

In Conjunction with this event we will also be hosting a MBN Judging School. The judging class will be held January 22 2011 and the cost will be 65 dollars .If you would like to attend either one PM me and i will send you a application.When they get the website functional the applications will be available for download .Pkerchef


----------



## pkerchef (Feb 21, 2011)

I am gonna bump  this post just to be sure everybody keeps it on their minds. We had a great turnout for the judging class had some from as far away as South Carolina.Mark your calendars and plan to attend this is gonna be a big event. Thanks Pkerchef


----------



## pkerchef (Mar 22, 2011)

10 days to go !!!!!!!!!!   Have teams from several states signed up already get your team application in today !!!!!!! http://www.tupelobbqduel.com

Thanks Pkerchef


----------

